# Rockport and Harvey



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Have a condo at Bayhouse and the manager said last night to not even try to come for at least 6 days. It's not going to be good. Forecast track is showing a direct hit as of this morning.
I will be saying prayers for the Rockport residents and everyone up and down the coast. I keep by boat in the Boat Inn so it should be OK..I hope.
All of our relatives there left yesterday for San Antonio.
God Bless


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Weather channel just had rockport mayor on-he basically pleaded for everyone to get out. Said we are facing a devastating event with the eye forecast to go right thru aransas county. Talked about how the area is surrounded by water on 3 sides so all the heavy rainfall flowing back south toward coast plus forecasted high surge from SE will be devastating to the area


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*RKPT Emergency Operations Center*
*11:50 am - 25 AUG: From RKPT Emergency Operations Center LATEST Update!*
*
NO MORE UPDATES FROM COUNTY UNTIL AFTER STORM!*
*Attention: Hurricane Harvey Update*
*This is the seventh meeting and the 10AM Update.*

*key points:*

Projected direct hit for Copano Bay.

*Arrival at *5PM tonight*; CAT 3 Hurricane at Landfall. 
Between Tropical Force and Hurricane winds at 5PM.
winds over Aransas County at *8PM tonight* with *110mph sustained winds *(gusts to 140mph) through Saturday to 10AM (14 hours)
Could very well be Monday or Tuesday before seeing clear skies.

Barricades are set up on roads. *Fulton Beach Road is closed.*

The Emergency Operations Center is filled with key representatives from schools, police, sheriff, TPWD, city of Rockport, Town of Fulton, Aransas County, Road & Bridge, EMS, Communications, DPS, Fire Departments, AEP and Justice of the Peace.

*Harbor Bridge and Copano Causeway will close when winds hit 50mph.*

*Live Oak Elementary is the Shelter of last resort*. There are currently 16 people there. It is estimated that *30-40% of our population stayed.*

AEP Texas has activated its Incident Command Structure (ICS) and stationed a large crew in outlying areas ready to assist once the storm passes.

Law Enforcement was told to get aggressive on lookers, people who are sightseeing, etc.

The jail staff will feed the EOC Team and are planning 180 meals. A big thank you goes out to the Jail staff. A big thank you goes out to the Fairfield Inn as they have offered accommodations for Law Enforcement.

Strike Teams have been strategically placed throughout so that once it's safe they can do a windshield assessment, search and rescue and clear blocked roadways.

There will not be another update until after the storm.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

30-40% stayed, wow, prayers for those people.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm gonna laugh if this storm literally takes like a 90 degree turn to the East and doesn't even hit Texas lol.

Either way, hope everybody stays safe!!! In Pearland right now we are getting pretty constant down pours and ~20-25mph winds. Galveston is getting some tornados/water spouts every now and then according to the news


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

The navigational district just got a pass on demolition work on the Copano fishing pier, Mother Nature is on the job. A fishing reef it is!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got a text and video from my next door neighbor, who stayed. His wife just finished a round of chemo, and said she didn't feel like evacuating. I wish they weren't sitting there - especially just the two of them.

The video shows some snappy wind, but the water isn't over Fulton Beach Road yet.

I got another report from someone off the water who said that there are already looters in Rockport. When this is over, maybe a bunch of us Rockport residents should just form a posse and go door-to-door. I'll get McLester to deputize us. All the loot will still be there in town. Anyone caught with a bunch of stuff will get put on cleanup crews?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> I just got a text and video from my next door neighbor, who stayed. His wife just finished a round of chemo, and said she didn't feel like evacuating. I wish they weren't sitting there - especially just the two of them.
> 
> The video shows some snappy wind, but the water isn't over Fulton Beach Road yet.
> 
> I got another report from someone off the water who said that there are already looters in Rockport. When this is over, maybe a bunch of us Rockport residents should just form a posse and go door-to-door. I'll get McLester to deputize us. All the loot will still be there in town. Anyone caught with a bunch of stuff will get put on cleanup crews?


Man, I was wondering about you! Where did y'all go? Can you keep us posted?


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> I just got a text and video from my next door neighbor, who stayed. His wife just finished a round of chemo, and said she didn't feel like evacuating. I wish they weren't sitting there - especially just the two of them.
> 
> The video shows some snappy wind, but the water isn't over Fulton Beach Road yet.
> 
> I got another report from someone off the water who said that there are already looters in Rockport. When this is over, maybe a bunch of us Rockport residents should just form a posse and go door-to-door. I'll get McLester to deputize us. All the loot will still be there in town. Anyone caught with a bunch of stuff will get put on cleanup crews?


There's definitely some low life there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> I just got a text and video from my next door neighbor, who stayed. His wife just finished a round of chemo, and said she didn't feel like evacuating. I wish they weren't sitting there - especially just the two of them.
> 
> The video shows some snappy wind, but the water isn't over Fulton Beach Road yet.
> 
> I got another report from someone off the water who said that there are already looters in Rockport. When this is over, maybe a bunch of us Rockport residents should just form a posse and go door-to-door. I'll get McLester to deputize us. All the loot will still be there in town. Anyone caught with a bunch of stuff will get put on cleanup crews?


Hope everyone that stayed makes it through safely. As for the looters, may Harvey shove debri's up their a**!! Can't stand low-lifes.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Man, I was wondering about you! Where did y'all go? Can you keep us posted?


We are in San Antonio. Some of the people we know who said they were staying changed their minds and left. But I still know some who are there. As they update me, I'll post. I'm not going to call and bug them, though.

I just saw Rockport on national news. Pat Rios (the councilman) saying that people who insisted on staying should write their social security number on their arms with a Sharpie pen. Pretty **** inappropriate. McLester told that at this year's hurricane preparedness meeting, as a joke. It was sort of funny back then - it isn't now.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Our house is on S Magnolia- I boarded up the front windows at 10pm last night then drove back to SA. It did look like lots of cars still on driveways. 

I think I am going to try and go down Monday - debating if I should take my 4wheeler or kayak lol. I left my boat in our closed up garage under the house hopefully it will be good. We can always rebuild the house but it takes forever to get a new Haynie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope everyone got out. There saying to write your ss# on your arm if your still there. Holy Cow. I went to katrina after the storm and it was hammered. 
My prayers for all.
I was in Hattiesburg Ms doing disaster work it was really sad to see all that.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> We are in San Antonio. Some of the people we know who said they were staying changed their minds and left. But I still know some who are there. As they update me, I'll post. I'm not going to call and bug them, though.


I think it is good news that water is not over the road at this point. I know where your house is and you researched before you built. How optimistic are you that storm surge won't be an issue for you? Of course wind is a different story.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looters should be shot on sight.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

With all due respect, history has shown that casualties will result with flooding and hurricane force winds that is taking place as we speak. Warnings were given 48hrs. ago with very accurate predictions. If those chose to stay behind, and it is a choice, I don't think it's to much too ask for them to provide some type of identification. It's hard enough for others to evaluate, clean, and rebuild infrastructure in a damage area as is. Unless I'm miss reading something and the major was making light of the situation in bad taste. Let's just pray it wasn't necessary come Sunday.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> I think it is good news that water is not over the road at this point. I know where your house is and you researched before you built. How optimistic are you that storm surge won't be an issue for you? Of course wind is a different story.


We're way up on the bluff. The guy who rents golf carts in town parked some equipment and boats on my property. If surge gets to us, a whole lot of Rockport is done for.

Right now I'm more worried about my neighbors. The latest update on TV now looks like it's heading right toward our house.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

grinderman said:


> Weather channel just had rockport mayor on-he basically pleaded for everyone to get out. Said we are facing a devastating event with the eye forecast to go right thru aransas county. Talked about how the area is surrounded by water on 3 sides so all the heavy rainfall flowing back south toward coast plus forecasted high surge from SE will be devastating to the area


He also advised those that are staying to write their Social Security numbers on their arms so they can be identified.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> We're way up on the bluff. The guy who rents golf carts in town parked some equipment and boats on my property. If surge gets to us, a whole lot of Rockport is done for.
> 
> Right now I'm more worried about my neighbors. The latest update on TV now looks like it's heading right toward our house.


Thanks for the update, keep us posted if you can!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Cat4 130 now hitting in an hour. Glad you got out POCJETTY. Sorry to hear about your Wife's meds.....


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh, the visible satellite they just showed makes me kind of sick to my stomach. Our house is going to get hit by the eye. The Livestormchasing guy just passed within a couple of blocks. Same time the news announced it's a Cat 4. This is like watching a train wreck in slow motion.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Fulton, Port Oconnor, Rockport, Port Aransas, god speed.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

caddis said:


> Sorry to hear about your Wife's meds.....


Thanks for reminding me about that. We got some samples from a doctor - enough to get through.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

They interviewed some guys riding it out in houseboats in the harbor in rockport on CH.2.They all had a beer in their hand.Prayers up to survival in a cat 4.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> Oh my gosh, the visible satellite they just showed makes me kind of sick to my stomach. Our house is going to get hit by the eye. The Livestormchasing guy just passed within a couple of blocks. Same time the news announced it's a Cat 4. This is like watching a train wreck in slow motion.


I bet! Glad you got out. Prayers to all.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Can anyone shed some light on how we will know when we can make it back safely? I didn't have time to get down there from west Texas and prep the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

We decided to evacuate this morning after watching it overnight, plus the tract puts it right over my house in Lamar, we left at 09:00 and the roads were surprisingly empty, easy driving until we got to the bucees at I10 near Luling, that place was a mad house, anyway we're riding it out here in Georgetown at my daughters house. My neighbor just text me and said it's getting really bad there, his wind speed monitor blew off his pole outside, last wind was 89 mph


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeez, I never should have turned on the Livestormchasing stream. It's gotten so much worse in the last 15 minutes. Okay, I brought back a bottle of Pat O'Brien's hurricane mix when we went to NO a few weeks ago. My wife says we're going to start drinking it now. 

Of course, there's a guy in a little red Mazda in the middle of the road, right by the house and he's okay. 

I wonder if my property taxes are going to go down?


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I must be missing something. The live feed guy looks to have been just sitting in one spot for like 15+ minutes on my screen.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

caddis said:


> I must be missing something. The live feed guy looks to have been just sitting in one spot for like 15+ minutes on my screen.


He drove down near the boat ramp at the old pier. The rain was so hard you really couldn't see, so he pulled back on 35 facing the other way. He sat there for a while, but now my stream has locked up so I don't know.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, this is not good for you coastal folks. Idk what to say at this point, just hope for the best.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL. Tommy Moore is posting video updates on his Facebook page. (He's the guy who rents the golf carts, and does the dolphin boat tours.) He sounds toasted and he appears to be choreographing music to the occasion. This whole thing is surreal.

Someone just texted that the big crab is down at the beach, and there are starting to be trees down around town.

We're sitting here eating pre-cooked Jimmy Dean sausage patty sammiches, and drinking Pat O'Brien hurricanes, listening to the guys on the Weather Channel go on about how lucky it is that the eye is hitting some little inhabited place called Rockport. We go from being worried sick about people to joking about moving light switches when we re-build.

This whole thing is sort of surreal.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> LOL. Tommy Moore is posting video updates on his Facebook page. (He's the guy who rents the golf carts, and does the dolphin boat tours.) He sounds toasted and he appears to be choreographing music to the occasion. This whole thing is surreal.
> 
> Someone just texted that the big crab is down at the beach, and there are starting to be trees down around town.
> 
> ...


No kidding, they are also calling Aransas bay Matagorda. No one lives in the area the hurricane is hitting apparently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> I just got a text and video from my next door neighbor, who stayed. His wife just finished a round of chemo, and said she didn't feel like evacuating. I wish they weren't sitting there - especially just the two of them.
> 
> The video shows some snappy wind, but the water isn't over Fulton Beach Road yet.
> 
> I got another report from someone off the water who said that there are already looters in Rockport. When this is over, maybe a bunch of us Rockport residents should just form a posse and go door-to-door. I'll get McLester to deputize us. All the loot will still be there in town. Anyone caught with a bunch of stuff will get put on cleanup crews?


I'm in on the posse pocjetty. As soon as we get the green light to come back, we are coming. This looting **** is wrong.


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

TxMav said:


> I'm in on the posse pocjetty. As soon as we get the green light to come back, we are coming. This looting **** is wrong.


I agree, I'd be happy to join in on the posse also.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

The guy streaming is parked under a hotel awning... just heard him say his back glass is gone...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> LOL. Tommy Moore is posting video updates on his Facebook page. (He's the guy who rents the golf carts, and does the dolphin boat tours.) He sounds toasted and he appears to be choreographing music to the occasion. This whole thing is surreal.
> 
> Someone just texted that the big crab is down at the beach, and there are starting to be trees down around town.
> 
> ...


We Need To Visit Next Week Pal.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> Oh my gosh, the visible satellite they just showed makes me kind of sick to my stomach. Our house is going to get hit by the eye. The Livestormchasing guy just passed within a couple of blocks. Same time the news announced it's a Cat 4. This is like watching a train wreck in slow motion.


I seriously empathize with you, pocjetty. Rockport has been a significant part of half my life, ever since I married into a family that used to have a place on Key Alegro. It is where the wife and I have long planned to retire. And, it is where our family spends all our free time. It is a part of our family and I am feeling as angry and sad as if one of my family was hurting.

I wish for you and others the best of a horrible situation.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well we haven't heard from anyone in Rockport for around an hour or so. The live feed looks like power is out in town, and the wind/water on his car is ugly. This is the scary part If bad things are going to happen, they're happening now. 

We've been sitting here worrying about the house. We aren't thinking about anything but people right now. I know I couldn't do anything to help them if I was there, but I hate this.

I'm not sure this whole Internet age is healthy.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Well we haven't heard from anyone in Rockport for around an hour or so. The live feed looks like power is out in town, and the wind/water on his car is ugly. This is the scary part If bad things are going to happen, they're happening now.
> 
> We've been sitting here worrying about the house. We aren't thinking about anything but people right now. I know I couldn't do anything to help them if I was there, but I hate this.
> 
> I'm not sure this whole Internet age is healthy.


My cousin is in Rockport riding it out. I have not heard from him in an hour either. I just sent a text.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

When do you all think we will be able to get back in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Reel Time said:


> My cousin is in Rockport riding it out. I have not heard from him in an hour either. I just sent a text.


I just got a text from my neighbor. He's been acting like it was no big deal so far. But this time he said that it is terrible. They're starting to see the worst of it. The problem is you don't know when something is going to give.

Sorry guys, but I'm hurting for people I went off and left there right now. A lot of old people, and poor people mostly. Looking at the live feed, it doesn't look good. And that town is going to be hell for days at least, even if their housed stand.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Just talked to a family friend riding it out near the rockport country club-said it is aweful scary, power is out and wind is literally beating the side of the house and sounds like a freight train is right outside


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> I just got a text from my neighbor. He's been acting like it was no big deal so far. But this time he said that it is terrible. They're starting to see the worst of it. The problem is you don't know when something is going to give.
> 
> Sorry guys, but I'm hurting for people I went off and left there right now. A lot of old people, and poor people mostly. Looking at the live feed, it doesn't look good. And that town is going to be hell for days at least, even if their housed stand.


I live over in Oak Terrace in Rockport and worry about a couple of my neighbors that said they were riding it out no matter what. Haven't heard from them, hope everything is ok, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well AEP just texted to let me know that the electricity is out at my house. I wonder if that means that I still have a house?

The good news is, they'll be texting me an update for when service will be restored.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Brandon clement is driving through Fulton now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, man, the storm chaser is outside Fairfield Inn. He said that the manager came out and the back of the hotel has collapsed, and customers are scared.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohhh. My sister just called. She has a police friend that says the high school in Aransas Pass "collapsed". (Don't know what that means, or how bad.) I thought that was what they were talking about earlier, but she says the Rockport High School too.

And now the other side. The front side loosens everything up one direction. Then it comes from the other direction and rips things off.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The city/county service center (whichever it is) out on the bypass has lots its roof. That's the headquarter for a lot of services.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Word is coming in from all over. Next door neighbor is okay, but he says it looks like a war zone. Pics I'm seeing are stomach-turning.


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

would these chasers really be able to drive around if the 8-12' surge occured? seems over hyped? No?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

ContenderTX said:


> would these chasers really be able to drive around if the 8-12' surge occured? seems over hyped? No?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> Word is coming in from all over. Next door neighbor is okay, but he says it looks like a war zone. Pics I'm seeing are stomach-turning.


Pocjetty, Have you heard anything from the Oak Terrace area, Market street? Worried about a few people over there, worried about my house also, but mainly my neighbors.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

RRbohemian said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Same. At least praying. May be just in denial...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

blaze 'em said:


> Same. At least praying. May be just in denial...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Ditto.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Fishin4tails said:


> Pocjetty, Have you heard anything from the Oak Terrace area, Market street? Worried about a few people over there, worried about my house also, but mainly my neighbors.


No, sorry. If you do hear anything, be cautious. People were saying that the high school "collapsed", like it was flattened. I was pretty sure that was overstated, and the storm chaser just confirmed that with video. The brick structure looks to be pretty much intact. Houses all along the route are intact. There are a lot of things beaten up, but it doesn't look like those towns flattened by giant tornados.

My point is, you have to really be careful of sources right now. A trusted source that has seen something with his/her own eyes is one thing. But if it's been relayed even once, don't jump to conclusions. I'll send some texts to see if I can get anything about that area.

Right now I'm holding my breath about the back side of this thing. All that loose debris becomes projectiles. But if the people you are worried about are in solid houses, I'd be optimistic. I know people who were in trailers when I left them. My church was supposed to be a shelter, and those who said they were staying no matter what changed their minds. The only shelter they have been talking about is out at Live Oak Elementary. That's a long way off for a lot of people.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Brandon Clement drove by RF High School to check out the rumors when his live feed was still active. The high school looked to be in good shape with the only damaged building being a shop or something on the north side. It's the building I marked with the yellow pin.


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> No, sorry. If you do hear anything, be cautious. People were saying that the high school "collapsed", like it was flattened. I was pretty sure that was overstated, and the storm chaser just confirmed that with video. The brick structure looks to be pretty much intact. Houses all along the route are intact. There are a lot of things beaten up, but it doesn't look like those towns flattened by giant tornados.
> 
> My point is, you have to really be careful of sources right now. A trusted source that has seen something with his/her own eyes is one thing. But if it's been relayed even once, don't jump to conclusions. I'll send some texts to see if I can get anything about that area.
> 
> Right now I'm holding my breath about the back side of this thing. All that loose debris becomes projectiles. But if the people you are worried about are in solid houses, I'd be optimistic. I know people who were in trailers when I left them. My church was supposed to be a shelter, and those who said they were staying no matter what changed their minds. The only shelter they have been talking about is out at Live Oak Elementary. That's a long way off for a lot of people.


Thanks, yeah I know what you mean on sources, I just hadn't heard anything from that side of town. I am hoping my neighbors changed their mind. When I talked to one of them last night, they said they were going to get up real early to see what the storm was doing and make a decision. But I haven't heard from them today.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A good friend from our church is a policeman in Rockport. We just talked to his wife. She says that cell towers are out, and she has not heard from her husband in quite a while. (She left ahead of the storm.) I don't know if they are all down, but if you aren't hearing from someone, don't panic.

I got a text late last night from a friend. Alive, but his words were "Fulton is ****ed".


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> A good friend from our church is a policeman in Rockport. We just talked to his wife. She says that cell towers are out, and she has not heard from her husband in quite a while. (She left ahead of the storm.) I don't know if they are all down, but if you aren't hearing from someone, don't panic.
> 
> I got a text late last night from a friend. Alive, but his words were "Fulton is ****ed".


Watching the livestream last night a person had to think how could anything hold up to that force. It was unbelievable. My heart was just hurting for the people who stayed and for those who has lost property and those who lost their lives.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mayor Wax is talking on weather channel now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The Mayor or Rockport (the real mayor, not the one they have been showing) is on national TV right now. He's an ex-general, so pretty reliable. He says that there is no known loss of life so far. They haven't been able make a wide search, of course. But no collapsed shelter or any of those other rumors. He also confirmed that cell service is out in town.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a friend that is on a tug holding a drill ship in place in port aransas, last contact was 8:47 last night when the wind was at 120 I hope both crews made it through the night safely. Also wife's friends parents stuck it out in corpus they made it through ok.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TV showed Rockport HS took a pretty good hit


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> A good friend from our church is a policeman in Rockport. We just talked to his wife. She says that cell towers are out, and she has not heard from her husband in quite a while. (She left ahead of the storm.) I don't know if they are all down, but if you aren't hearing from someone, don't panic.
> 
> I got a text late last night from a friend. Alive, but his words were "Fulton is ****ed".


Can not verify but ex neighbor deputy said that senior housing complex(probably near old town) was damaged and some treated for injury. I guess jail is being used for some folks to stay in the short term. The new building for Fulton Volunteer Fire Dept. is supposedly not in good shape. They sent a text about not being able to use it at this time. Maybe the surge was/is over estimated but I would not cowboy up and say that it was nothing buy hype by the media. There is a lot yet to be evaluated and who knows what kinds of damage is yet to come from water, lack of services, etc.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

fultonfisherman said:


> Can not verify but ex neighbor deputy said that senior housing complex(probably near old town) was damaged and some treated for injury. I guess jail is being used for some folks to stay in the short term. The new building for Fulton Volunteer Fire Dept. is supposedly not in good shape. They sent a text about not being able to use it at this time. Maybe the surge was/is over estimated but I would not cowboy up and say that it was nothing buy hype by the media. There is a lot yet to be evaluated and who knows what kinds of damage is yet to come from water, lack of services, etc.


The friend married to a policeman just called. Another wife somehow got in touch with her husband. (I'd love to know how.) She said that all the policemen are safe. So far no confirmed deaths.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A woman we know further down Fulton Beach Rd. has a live-in boyfriend who refused to leave. The last she heard from him last night, the house "was not safe", and he was in the garage, inside his pickup truck.

Watching the storm chaser, I'm starting to think that the best way to ride out a hurricane is in a little red car in the middle of the highway.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Pocjetty thanks for all the updates. Have gotten little if any info from Lamar today.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Haynie21T said:


> Pocjetty thanks for all the updates. Have gotten little if any info from Lamar today.


I got nothing from Lamar, through this whole thing. If I do, you'll hear right away.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kiii out of corpus is starting to show current images/video of Rockport.

http://www.kiiitv.com/mb/news/live_breaking/kiii-breaking-news/280701833

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

This won't mean much to those who don't have a direct connection to the Rockport area. I started writing this morning as the sun was coming up:

The sun is coming up (up now), and we are going to start seeing images of what has happened in Rockport/Fulton. The test of who we are is about to begin for those of us who have friends, loved ones, homes there - but also for those who are casual spectators. There are going to be people who say ridiculous things - sadly, some of them here on 2Cool. They are going to joke, they are going to blame people for staying and say it's their own fault, and other stupid things. It's a distraction. Ignore them. You aren't going to educate them, and you aren't going to change who they are. They aren't wired right, and they won't hear you.

There are going to be looters and profiteers. Interrupt them if you can - we all have an obligation to help the others. But try not to spend a lot of energy hating them. Those people have always been among us, and they always will be. In better times, railing about them is sort of a hobby. But right now, those of us who work and create are going to have a portion of our work siphoned off by parasites. 

We are going to see some terrible things - especially for those of us who live there. But we are going to see some wonderful things coming from good people reaching out to help. Be one of those people, if you possibly can.

Many of us claim to believe. In God, or at least in something bigger than ourselves. This is the time to ask, "Do we really believe these things we say?" There will be many more opportunities. When you are faced with a choice or a doubt, remember to ask yourself that question - "Do I really believe these things I say, or not?" We, each of us who left, are going to be needed to help the ones who didn't.

There is a saying, "If you aren't part of the solution, you're part of the problem." Don't just sit and ask questions. Be part of the solution. We are starting this morning coordinating contacts for people we know. I've got people up country hustling generators. As soon as I get any indication that they will let me in, I will be driving down. I'll do my best to get information on people and houses. It looks overwhelming right now, but we will prop each other up and re-build. If you can do something, get busy. If you can't do anything else, be kind.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

John_B_1 said:


> I got a friend that is on a tug holding a drill ship in place in port aransas, last contact was 8:47 last night when the wind was at 120 I hope both crews made it through the night safely. Also wife's friends parents stuck it out in corpus they made it through ok.


mike long? this was last night from mike in ingleside holding a ship to a dock said wind was 100 then, i talked to mike a little while ago if thats who were talking about



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1509157292481601


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

roundman said:


> mike long? this was last night from mike in ingleside holding a ship to a dock said wind was 100 then, i talked to mike a little while ago if thats who were talking about
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1509157292481601


Roundman - there is also a big Facebook outage right now. I don't know if it's related. Probably not. But we can't get to Facebook accounts, and I can't access the page you just posted.

Just in case anyone out there is trying to connect with someone, you may be able to see their account, but they may not.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> The friend married to a policeman just called. Another wife somehow got in touch with her husband. (I'd love to know how.) She said that all the policemen are safe. So far no confirmed deaths.


Thank you, my buddy is a peace officer who trains cadets at dmc, haven't heard from him since 12:30.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if water got over the Fulton Bead Rd at the Lighthouse Inn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Got this from a buddy that followed that storm chasers broadcast last night


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> This won't mean much to those who don't have a direct connection to the Rockport area. I started writing this morning as the sun was coming up:
> 
> The sun is coming up (up now), and we are going to start seeing images of what has happened in Rockport/Fulton. The test of who we are is about to begin for those of us who have friends, loved ones, homes there - but also for those who are casual spectators. There are going to be people who say ridiculous things - sadly, some of them here on 2Cool. They are going to joke, they are going to blame people for staying and say it's their own fault, and other stupid things. It's a distraction. Ignore them. You aren't going to educate them, and you aren't going to change who they are. They aren't wired right, and they won't hear you.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Videos from Brett on his youtube channel. Main street Rockport is destroyed.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

grinderman said:


> Got this from a buddy that followed that storm chasers broadcast last night


Jesus, that's a mess to unpack! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Is that cove harbor? My offshore boat was dry stacked there.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes cove harbor


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Well that sucks big time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

coastman said:


> Well that sucks big time. Thanks for posting.


I'm so sorry. I know that doesn't make it better but I truly mean it.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> I got a friend that is on a tug holding a drill ship in place in port aransas, last contact was 8:47 last night when the wind was at 120 I hope both crews made it through the night safely. Also wife's friends parents stuck it out in corpus they made it through ok.


Just saw on the news a mayday call just went out for three tugs out of Port A.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

RRbohemian said:


> I'm so sorry. I know that doesn't make it better but I truly mean it.


Thanks, it sucks but I had insurance. Hopefully it won't be a pain.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My cousin stayed in Rockport. Lost communication with him when the cell tower went down.

Good luck guys.

The images of that boat stack storage is painful to see.

TH


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

coastman said:


> Well that sucks big time. Thanks for posting.


TRuly sorry! I used to keep my offshore boat there before I sold it. Wonder how paradise key faired???


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Neumie said:


> Videos from Brett on his youtube channel. Main street Rockport is destroyed.


I wonder how the shops on the other side of the street fared. We were just there with the past couple of weeks and I remember them being multiple width masonry structures. Of course the roof is another concern...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

grinderman said:


> TRuly sorry! I used to keep my offshore boat there before I sold it. Wonder how paradise key faired???


I bet it's in pretty rough shape, that area took a hit from the eye wall so the winds had to be in the 130mph range.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

We're headed out to try and buy a couple of big generators. We may go buy a trailer house and look for the nearest place that has electricity and water to set up a home base for a while. If I hear anything while we're out, I'll try and post from mobile but I've got my sim in a thirty dollar temporary phone.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> We're headed out to try and buy a couple of big generators. We may go buy a trailer house and look for the nearest place that has electricity and water to set up a home base for a while. If I hear anything while we're out, I'll try and post from mobile but I've got my sim in a thirty dollar temporary phone.


Good luck and I will pray for you and the people of Rockport, Fulton and Port Aransas.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Both dry stack buildings at Cove Harbor with significant damage.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

roundman said:


> mike long? this was last night from mike in ingleside holding a ship to a dock said wind was 100 then, i talked to mike a little while ago if thats who were talking about
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1509157292481601


Mike Arispe is the guy I know, he said they were in ingleside yesterday and were steaming to port a to hold a drill ship to the dock.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

https://stormwall.org/videos


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone have any info on Copano Ridge?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Just saw on the news a mayday call just went out for three tugs out of Port A.


 I hope all is safe with the crews on the boats that went down, I got these pics from my buddy fairly early yesterday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

How did Key Allegro fair


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

any word about Lamar and Holiday Beach ?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> I hope all is safe with the crews on the boats that went down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this on KXAN:

" 10:15 a.m.

The Coast Guard has sent two helicopters to try to rescue the crews of three tugboats in distress near the Lydia Ann Channel near Port Aransas, Texas.

The Coast Guard at Corpus Christi says it received a mayday notification Saturday from crew members aboard the Belle Chase, Sandy Point and Sabine Pass.

Two MH-65 Dolphin helicopter aircrews have been sent to rescue the crews. "


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Matagorda


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Humble Fisherman said:


> any word about Lamar and Holiday Beach ?


Just mentioned holiday beach here. They were on the worst side.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

hook'n'em said:


> How did Key Allegro fair


Looking at this picture, I'm not expecting much left of our house on whopping crane. Stripes gas station right at entrance


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

I heard Key Allegro is gone!


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Wish I could get info on Copano Ridge.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Exploder said:


> I heard Key Allegro is gone!


Not sure where you're getting that info, but there's clearly buildings still standing in then background of this shot of Rockport Beach. The extent of the damage is unknown.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

man...awful.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Neumie said:


> Not sure where you're getting that info, but there's clearly buildings still standing in then background of this shot of Rockport Beach. The extent of the damage is unknown.


and there's clearly a lot of destruction from all videos in the area. I would imagine the Key Allegro HOMES did not fair too well


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> and there's clearly a lot of destruction from all videos in the area. I would imagine the Key Allegro HOMES did not fair too well


I was getting info from a guy that lived on Copano Ridge. He didn't know much. He evacuated to San Antonio. He said that Key Allegro was cut off and pretty much nothing left. Don't know where he got his info.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

8 confirmed dead in Port A.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> and there's clearly a lot of destruction from all videos in the area. I would imagine the Key Allegro HOMES did not fair too well


Not disagreeing, I would think those on the eastern shoreline took the worse of it especially sine the Yacht Club /Real Estate office had it's roof blown off. But there's video evidence of the homes nearest to Rockport Beach are standing. Not to mention the bridge to Key Allegro is passable as well.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like the big blue crab fared okay...just a little weathered... http://www.kens5.com/weather/winds-damage-crab-statue-in-rockport-texas/467458395


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

My little Rockport 2nd home is ok. It's at end of Hood Street right at Coastal Oaks RV Park. Heard from mother of neighbor, son called her he was able to get cell signal on overpass.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

sotexhookset said:


> 8 confirmed dead in Port A.


The PA mayor just said on TV no injuries or deaths reported on PA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Update from a neighbor......

Latest update as of 11:41 AM:
They are not letting anyone into Rockport. My mom and I were going to go and start try to clean up but they have people blocking all roads to get into Rockport. Not sure when we will be allowed back, but I will post here as soon as I know. 

Update:
Paradise Key, Rockport Fire Department, and Fairfield Inn are all gone. Rockport High School has suffered a large amount of damage, and there are reports that one side has collapsed, with the entire roof being gone. Across the Copano Bay Bridge there are tons of power lines down, boat barns destroyed and boats everywhere, and tons of trees down. 

Just got word of damage to Paws and Taws, and our very own Seaworthy Marine Supply.

Moondogs has suffered pretty severe damage. The Ugly Sign Shop, Barber Shop, and produce stand on 35 have all been pretty much wiped out. I will keep posting updates as I get them.

I have also been told that most of Key Allegro has been wiped out.

There is severe damage to Rockport Airport and the planes that were there. See comments for photo.

The small CVS pharmacy is gone.

Businesses in Downtown Rockport are not looking good. Lots of debris, roofs ripped off, and severe damage.

The old adult daycare and several other businesses on S. Fulton Beach Rd, including Boiling Pot, all have severe damage. 

For people wanting to help:
Anyone who wants to donate their time or resources please join the Rockport Fulton Harvey Cleanup page. We will be posting more details on cleanup and the help that is needed on that page as more information becomes available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Nr1052 said:


> The PA mayor just said on TV no injuries or deaths reported on PA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I saw that mis-reported too. They had him live on kiii and he said numerous times unconfirmed second hand between AP and RP. 8 deaths. Numb nuts on a different channel turned it into 8 deaths in port A. Literally saw it happen!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Saw this on Facebook!

From the President of the KAPCOA
Neighbors,
PLEASE HELP ME BY LETTING NEIGHBORS, WHO ARE NOT ON NEXTDOOR, KNOW OF THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:
I know everyone is anxiety ridden and anxious to get back into Key Allegro. Please stay away until further notice. We need to support the officials on the ground, first, as they secure and assess everything, including Key Allegro.
Your KACPOA Board had a conference call, this morning, to begin the process of staging post-storm actions. We will be in contact with City officials in short order, and will report back when we know more.
PLEASE DO NOT TRAVEL TO ROCKPORT. It will be weeks, if not longer, before utIlity services will be restored to the area. This was a massive, catastrophic event and no one will be allowed back into the area until services are restored.
This will be a coordinated effort between Federal, State and local authorities including your KACPOA Board representatives. It will be some time before we know when our homeowners can get back on the island.
As we know more, I will update, here, on NextDoor.
Thank you all.
Dave Foster
KACPOA Board President


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

My cousin in Rockport just texted me. They are OK! Cell towers must be working!!!


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Damage of Port Aransas

https://www.facebook.com/cameron.martin.104/posts/10214361298292009?pnref=story


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> My cousin in Rockport just texted me. They are OK! Cell towers must be working!!!


Great news!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Neumie said:


> Damage of Port Aransas
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/cameron.martin.104/posts/10214361298292009?pnref=story


Heart breaking.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Still no word on Copano Ridge?


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Cameron is gonna be a celebrity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Exploder said:


> Still no word on Copano Ridge?


I'm still waiting on news of our cabin on Copano off of 1781 and a family's place at Kontiki.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Neumie said:


> I'm still waiting on news of our cabin on Copano off of 1781 and a family's place at Kontiki.


Our place is down on the ridge. 131 Copano Ridge rd.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nr1052 said:


> The PA mayor just said on TV no injuries or deaths reported on PA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologize. I literally quoted our local Fox Station reporter. I'm very glad to hear he was wrong.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Update on the tug boat rescue:

2:15 p.m.

A Coast Guard official says helicopters rescued 18 people from boats and barges that were in distress because of Harvey.

Capt. Tony Hahn, commander of the Corpus Christi sector, said Saturday that the two helicopters managed to rescue the people when it became safe enough to do so. He says they retrieved three people from a fishing boat, four from a barge and 11 from two tugboats.

He says several boats sank in the Port of Corpus Christi and there will be a lot of work to do before it can reopen.

Hahn also says that since Corpus Christi is the third largest petrochemical port in the nation, there is the potential for chemical and crude oil spills, so theyâ€™ll be watching for that.

He says the Port of Brownsville reopened Saturday morning and they havenâ€™t yet been able to assess the Port of Victoria.

Harvey came ashore as a Category 4 hurricane Friday night but has since been downgraded to a tropical storm.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Who the hell was out in a fishing boat?!


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

sotexhookset said:


> I apologize. I literally quoted our local Fox Station reporter. I'm very glad to hear he was wrong.


Weather channel just reported 1 fatality in Rockport. Unfortunately I'm sure there will be more after seeing the damage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> Who the hell was out in a fishing boat?!


No chit. Combined IQ of 70 between the three guys out fishing. They need to lay for the cost of rescue plus big fines just for being that stupid.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

22'baykat said:


> Who the hell was out in a fishing boat?!


It might have been a shrimp boat.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

RRbohemian said:


> It might have been a shrimp boat.


That would be the only way it could kinda make sense. :cheers:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been working with a guy who will send in two Cummins Powerstations (120KW generators), an excavator. some other big equipment, and 2 crews. City officials are saying don't come, so I've been working on other channels. I think I've arranged to be let in tomorrow morning - finalizing the details now.

If I go in with them, I will do my best to go by and check on people and things, as I'm able.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Exploder said:


> I was getting info from a guy that lived on Copano Ridge. He didn't know much. He evacuated to San Antonio.* He said that Key Allegro was cut off and pretty much nothing left.* Don't know where he got his info.


Not true. I've seen a video of a fly-over. There are clearly damaged homes, but there are also clearly lots and lots of houses standing. We don't know the extent of the damage to any of them, but there is reason to be hopeful that they can at least protect the contents for now.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Not true. I've seen a video of a fly-over. There are clearly damaged homes, but there are also clearly lots and lots of houses standing. We don't know the extent of the damage to any of them, but there is reason to be hopeful that they can at least protect the contents for now.


Someone posted a message from the HOA of Key Allegro and they weren't going to let property owners in for weeks if I read it correctly.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

About a fly over of key allegro. Can you tell us where you saw that?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

RRbohemian said:


> Heart breaking.


Reminds me of when we first came back after Ike. Lots of hard work ahead, but the good news is, it will get better.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> Not true. I've seen a video of a fly-over. There are clearly damaged homes, but there are also clearly lots and lots of houses standing. We don't know the extent of the damage to any of them, but there is reason to be hopeful that they can at least protect the contents for now.


Where did you see that video -please share


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Buffalo said:


> About a fly over of key allegro. Can you tell us where you saw that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


One thing I should say straight out - if I don't know something to be correct, I will either not post it here, or I will at least make it clear that it is rumor. Bad information, in my opinion, is worse than no information.

Someone shared it with us. I will try to get permission to post it somewhere.

I also talked with a guy who is going in tomorrow morning with a sat phone. By then, the information may be flowing from other sources. But if it isn't, I will share anything I learn that looks significant.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have any info on Aransas Pass? I wonder how our little place and my boat held up? All the neighbors I keep in contact with evacuated...thankfully.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

any info on 1101 Palmetto Ave. it's behind the blue water tower by 35 bypass. Close to Fulton. Next to Motel 6.

please


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

oberyn martell said:


> any info on 1101 Palmetto Ave. it's behind the blue water tower by 35 bypass. Close to Fulton. Next to Motel 6.
> 
> please


If you search Youtube for "Rockport Damage" or "Aransas County Damage" and sort by date, looking at the newest ones, there are some videos of that area. The TxDOT building on 3036 looks pretty bad and the business along 35 between there and Cactus St are destroyed.. but there are some houses/rv's nearby that look untouched. I'm still trying to figure out if Triple J Boat Barns are ok.


----------



## Saltalohic (Jul 20, 2017)

Any word on the laguna reef hotel? We have two condos their


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

clydeg said:


> If you search Youtube for "Rockport Damage" or "Aransas County Damage" and sort by date, looking at the newest ones, there are some videos of that area. The TxDOT building on 3036 looks pretty bad and the business along 35 between there and Cactus St are destroyed.. but there are some houses/rv's nearby that look untouched. I'm still trying to figure out if Triple J Boat Barns are ok.


Lots of good footage there for sure. I've scoured it already and hope to see more posted up.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

clydeg said:


> If you search Youtube for "Rockport Damage" or "Aransas County Damage" and sort by date, looking at the newest ones, there are some videos of that area. The TxDOT building on 3036 looks pretty bad and the business along 35 between there and Cactus St are destroyed.. but there are some househp:v's nearby that look untouched. I'm still trying to figure out if Triple J Boat Barns are ok.


Thank you ..got hit hard :help:


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is some video from Key Allegro

http://www.kiiitv.com/news/local/raw-footage-damage-in-rockports-key-allegro-subdivision/467778055


----------



## jormsby (Jun 7, 2013)

I would like to know how whites boat storage off 3036 held up? I was out of town on business trip and could not get away to get boat.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

*Copano Ridge*

This picture was taken from 112 Copano Ridge looking west.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

jormsby said:


> I would like to know how whites boat storage off 3036 held up? I was out of town on business trip and could not get away to get boat.


Fast forward to 10:20 I believe that's the Dry Dock on 1781 and then @ 10:30 is the TLC boat storage (we used to keep our boat and kayaks there up until last month).




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=522342784764023


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

*Captain's Bay Estates*



pocjetty said:


> I've been working with a guy who will send in two Cummins Powerstations (120KW generators), an excavator. some other big equipment, and 2 crews. City officials are saying don't come, so I've been working on other channels. I think I've arranged to be let in tomorrow morning - finalizing the details now.
> 
> If I go in with them, I will do my best to go by and check on people and things, as I'm able.


If you get in, let me know and maybe I can come down and help.

I'm looking for info on Captain's Bay Estates - 114 Breezy St. (in Fulton at the end of Mesquite and Chaparral, just past the Boat Inn complex). If anyone hears anything and passes it along I'd appreciate it.

Fulton Beach Road - Spoke to a friend that has a relative one block up from there. Her house was fine but every tree on her lot was down.

Good luck and let me know if I can help.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Here*



grinderman said:


> Where did you see that video -please share


 




At 1:02 I can see my Gulf boat in the covered storage in the top left corner. I hope I am as lucky with my house and bay boat.


----------



## leftyfisherman72 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey guys, my house is in Captain's Bay estates also, 108 Sun Harbor. My boat is in Triple J Storage. I'd sure appreciate if someone can take a look. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

We are going in tomorrow. I'm bringing some guys with heavy equipment. Just a skid steer tomorrow, and some fuel. But two big 150KW generators and a track hoe on Monday morning. Several of the guys worked Katrina, and know what they are about. I'm actually having a hard time being sure they are going to let us in, but we're working on it. One way or the other, I plan on getting in.

I just found out that the National Guard is on the way in tonight. They're good gatekeepers. But if we get turned back, the community is going to lose a tremendous amount of help. 

We also have a company who (I think) will be getting us a gasoline tank truck that can dispense. Fuel is going to be one of the big bottlenecks down there for now. People have grabbed up all the available gas cans in the state. I'm going to go looking for some boat gas tanks on the way down tomorrow. If anyone has any ideas on that score, get in touch. I'll buy the gas, just need the cans or tanks. 

There's a lot to be done, and a whole lot of the first part doesn't benefit from a long planning cycle. We need to get in and clear debris, and let people see something happening. People will get energy if they feel some hope, and the sooner the better.

I am writing down a bunch of addresses. I will do my best to get to them, and get you some information. We have some specific requests to cover up broken windows to prevent more damage, and a few other things, but I will really try to get you some house reports. For the record, I got word just a while ago that my house is missing some shingles, but otherwise seems intact. We're going to be okay down there, but we're going to have to help each other.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> We are going in tomorrow. I'm bringing some guys with heavy equipment. Just a skid steer tomorrow, and some fuel. But two big 150KW generators and a track hoe on Monday morning. Several of the guys worked Katrina, and know what they are about. I'm actually having a hard time being sure they are going to let us in, but we're working on it. One way or the other, I plan on getting in.
> 
> I just found out that the National Guard is on the way in tonight. They're good gatekeepers. But if we get turned back, the community is going to lose a tremendous amount of help.
> 
> ...


That's awesome

Someone needs to set up a gofundme page for rockport area 2coolers, much better than giving to Red Cross and not knowing where it goes. I will be the first to donate


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am headed down tomorrow. Will be checking on my house and neighbors in Palm Harbor. 

Also taking My best Pal with me to check on his place at the ICW. 

Last stop will be another friends place over by the Rockport airport. 

Hope we don't have any issues getting in.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

If you guys are able to get in will you please keep the rest of us updated on how or when we can go to rockport.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> We are going in tomorrow. I'm bringing some guys with heavy equipment. Just a skid steer tomorrow, and some fuel. But two big 150KW generators and a track hoe on Monday morning. Several of the guys worked Katrina, and know what they are about. I'm actually having a hard time being sure they are going to let us in, but we're working on it. One way or the other, I plan on getting in.
> 
> I just found out that the National Guard is on the way in tonight. They're good gatekeepers. But if we get turned back, the community is going to lose a tremendous amount of help.
> 
> ...


Good luck, but there is a lot to do to make sure it is safe for you and your workers. I understand your desire to clean up and rebuild, but a few days or even a couple of weeks aren't going to make a real difference.

Don't be "that guy". Rebuilding is going to take a couple of years. Days won't make a lot of difference.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Just got word on our place on whopping crane in key allegro-not good news! Front is severely damaged and supposedly back of house was peeled off and laying in canal. No direct knowledge of any other house on the street! If I hear solid info I'll post up


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Gottagofishin said:


> Good luck, but there is a lot to do to make sure it is safe for you and your workers. I understand your desire to clean up and rebuild, but a few days or even a couple of weeks aren't going to make a real difference.
> 
> Don't be "that guy". Rebuilding is going to take a couple of years. Days won't make a lot of difference.


Right now there are some extreme conditions, and a lot of debris preventing the start of the real work. We can alleviate a lot of suffering. But we can also let people see something being done right away.

The guys I am bringing worked Katrina. And amateurs don't own the kind of heavy equipment they are bringing. I did a lot of work in and with DuPont, which is one of the most safety-conscious companies I've ever encountered, and I was changed by the experience. I think we have the safety angle covered.

Thanks, but I'm pretty confident that this is the right thing at the right time. I got through to officials, explained fully, and they are on board. We're good to go tomorrow. This rebuilding process is going to be about community. I'm going to do my best to get as many people on board and optimistic as I possibly can. And I don't see any plus in putting it off.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

They won't let you in until powerlines are secured.


----------



## leftyfisherman72 (Jul 30, 2016)

God Bless you and your crew, pocjetty. There are so many rumors, it will be good to have knowledgeable eyes on the ground who can report back to us. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone going into the area might want to take your water/tax/electric bill to prove to the national guard that you actually have property in the affected area. I know we had to show proof of occupancy during Rita at their check points.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

The city really does not want people to go back. Things are really bad right now and still dangerous. The local law enforcement and fire department are stretched past their limit. This is a really bad situation for those of us that live in Rockport. The school district announced that they are not expecting power to come back online for two to four weeks. There really isn't anything that can be done right now.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

If anyone can find info on 102 Treasure and 619 North Sixth street it would be greatly appreciated. Have friends that are new to Rockport and dont know anybody there so thought i could help them see how their houses faired. Believe they are near 35 towards the bridge, fear its bad news knowing the location but told them i'd see if i could help them.


----------



## clydeg (Aug 12, 2005)

leftyfisherman72 said:


> Hey guys, my house is in Captain's Bay estates also, 108 Sun Harbor. My boat is in Triple J Storage. I'd sure appreciate if someone can take a look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you hear anything about Triple J Storage, please let me know and I'll do the same. In a video from hwy 3036, the new blue barns look untouched but it's hard to tell about the older ones. I think I can see some doors missing and I can't tell about the roof. A buddy has tried to contact Frank (he stayed in the house there) but of course there's no phone service yet.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Any pictures of the floating docks at Cove Harbor? Been looking and have seen every where else but the floating docks. Hoping for the best with my boat but expecting the worst.


----------



## rmelton (Jul 1, 2007)

hooknbullet2,

just sent a PM in regards to your Palm Harbor visit today....Be safe!


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

If anyone gets into key allegro and can get to whooping crane, we'd appreciate any pics you can get of our house-it is(was?) #20-yellow with white trim. Planned to try to go today but decided to hold off until roads into rockport from El campo clear up


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

grinderman said:


> If anyone gets into key allegro and can get to whooping crane, we'd appreciate any pics you can get of our house-it is(was?) #20-yellow with white trim. Planned to try to go today but decided to hold off until roads into rockport from El campo clear up










. Is this your house. Saw this on FB said it's key allegro and yellow with white trim stuck out to me. So I went and found it


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> . Is this your house. Saw this on FB said it's key allegro and yellow with white trim stuck out to me. So I went and found it


that's not it but dang...heart breaking


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

jormsby said:


> I would like to know how whites boat storage off 3036 held up? I was out of town on business trip and could not get away to get boat.














Exploder said:


> This picture was taken from 112 Copano Ridge looking west.


this picture taken from near 60 Copano Ridge:


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

hooknbullet2 said:


> I am headed down tomorrow. Will be checking on my house and neighbors in Palm Harbor.
> I checked on a house on Palm:
> 
> 
> ...


Airport and business park:








this was the long row of hangars close to the hwy (older ones)
















the newer hangars did ok from this angle, but the west facing doors might have taken a beating, couldn't see.











KDubBlast said:


> If you guys are able to get in will you please keep the rest of us updated on how or when we can go to rockport.


I was told they were turning people around at Copano bridge, and google maps (iphone) sent me down through Refugio and showed me which roads were blocked. From how I came (down by Port Bay, 188, 1069, and the amount of power poles down, I don't know if they're going to leave this passable.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> that's not it but dang...heart breaking


Sorry bud. I know rockport will bounce back stronger then ever. I was just there 2 weeks ago. I'm at a lost for words


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Reel Time said:


> My cousin in Rockport just texted me. They are OK! Cell towers must be working!!!


Cell service available at the top of Copano Bridge and north of it, and I was getting texts on 35 bypass when headed in to RP


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Anyone know how St. Charles Bay Hunting club, and the houses surrounding the area, are doing? What about Klad's Boat Storage?


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

barronj, do you have any pics of the Cove Harbor floating docks? They are the docks right before the dry stack headed towards Aransas Pass.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

DirtKat said:


> barronj, do you have any pics of the Cove Harbor floating docks? They are the docks right before the dry stack headed towards Aransas Pass.


I don't, I'm sorry, just the same angle of Cove Harbor dry stack.









Paradise Key looked like it had some roof damage but still looked square from a distance.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> . Is this your house. Saw this on FB said it's key allegro and yellow with white trim stuck out to me. So I went and found it


No that's not it-but thanks for the effort


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Any body been down in south Rockport? We are down magnolia past Laguna condos. #1107; just finished construction 3 months ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

I have pics of the homes along Egery Island Road on the back side of Copano if anyone owns a home there. Our friends own the last one down the road so I went down yesterday to assess the damage and took extra pics just in case. Prayers out to all who suffered losses.


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

For those who might not know:
10AM advisory from Aransas County:
Working on a phased re-entry. At this time do not come in as there is no electric, no water, no fuel, no help! This is paraphrased so please do not take as absolute gospel.
Hope this makes sense.
Good luck.


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Stay safe when you head back to Rockport. If anyone drives around Holiday Beach, take a look at Redfish Dr for me.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*You can see it*



DirtKat said:


> barronj, do you have any pics of the Cove Harbor floating docks? They are the docks right before the dry stack headed towards Aransas Pass.


DirtKat, look at the You Tube I posted on page 16 of this thread. Go to 4:18 and you can see the floaters. It looks like they did okay.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking for info on Captain's Bay Estates - 114 Breezy St. (in Fulton at the end of Mesquite and Chaparral, just past the Boat Inn complex). If anyone hears anything and passes it along I'd appreciate it.

Fulton Beach Road - Spoke to a friend that has a relative one block up from there. Her house was fine but every tree on her lot was down.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

So here's what's left of 20 whooping crane. Roof is completely gone. Headed down tomorrow to salvage whatever we can and bring back to our home. Also attached is a view down our canal-pretty sure that large piece of floating debris was our roof!


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody know about the salt lake area? 139 lake shore drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

My buddy sent me a picture of his house 700 blk of S. Magnolia in Rockport. 
It has no damage. He said he didnt see any heavy damage on S. Magnolia


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

grinderman said:


> So here's what's left of 20 whooping crane. Roof is completely gone. Headed down tomorrow to salvage whatever we can and bring back to our home. Also attached is a view down our canal-pretty sure that large piece of floating debris was our roof!


Man sorry to see that. Fortunately for a lot of us these are second homes and we are not displaced. For the people who are permanent residents I hope we rebuild quickly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Agreed that's why I'm not going to complain-just clean it up and repair/rebuild-my hearts broken for anyone that lost their real home during this nightmare. If anyone down there needs anything, pm or text me and I'll get what I can tonight and bring tomorrow.

Scott
979-55nine-007five


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

grinderman said:


> Agreed that's why I'm not going to complain-just clean it up and repair/rebuild-my hearts broken for anyone that lost their real home during this nightmare. If anyone down there needs anything, pm or text me and I'll get what I can tonight and bring tomorrow.
> 
> Scott
> 979-55nine-007five


I'm there for you Scottie. I'll bring my tools and help out when it's time


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Same here- I have a pile of tools, fuel and water so whenever they say it's ok to go back I'll be heading that way to help wherever needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure am sorry about your house Grinderman. Any idea of how the houses on Curlew look?

Hope you can salvage your things.

TH


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Sure am sorry about your house Grinderman. Any idea of how the houses on Curlew look?
> 
> Hope you can salvage your things.
> 
> TH


Curlew is just 2 canals over from Whooping crane. Pretty sure it's going to be similar. Just terrible.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I went down and back today to RP with a friend that has a place too. Key Allegro is some of the worst hit, but there are really bad in many areas right next to homes with little damage. Yes, you CAN get onto Key Allegro and there are houses standing, but the damage percentage is high there.

National Guard, all kinds of utility rigs etc. in RP. Power lines are down all over the place. I had spotty Verizon service. Friends with AT&T less service.

Friends house just off Fulton Harbor was almost fine. A little roof edge damage and two A/C units blown over, his shed toast, but other than that, okay. No water inside. But, houses on all corners around them completely toast. SeaWorthy didn't look that bad but we couldn't see the roof. The Boiling Pot is about leveled.



Our place in Palm Harbor had one broken window but it was just the outer of a double pain. Dock missing a couple of boards but not bad. Boat okay. Lots of tree limbs down, citrus trees broken, looked pretty good until we opened it up and discovered an 18" hole in roof with ceiling tiles and insulation on the floor. And wet ceiling and floor over much of the house.

They are not stopping anyone from coming in. We were prepared with documents of our houses but never asked. There is no power, gas, water, food, and very spotty cell service. LOTS of boards with nails. Bring all of this plus spare tire(s), Fix-a-Flat, first aid kit. You are on your own if you get hurt....no way to call.

We went in to Corpus and over through Portland on the way down hearing the 188 was closed. But went back 188 fine.

The floating docks by Cove Harbor looked pretty good. The dry yard and dry stacks were in bad shape as most have seen pics of.

At different sites I talked to people who's boats were fine, and others where boats were gone.

There aren't leaves on any of the trees as you roll into town. Very strange looking. Also, LOTS of damage from trees.

It's going to be a long time before this town is back on it's feet. Really sad. I hope the shops that depend on tourists make it through. It could be months before that part of the economy there is back on its feet and heading into winter.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks for the update...y'all be safe


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Sure am sorry about your house Grinderman. Any idea of how the houses on Curlew look?
> 
> Hope you can salvage your things.
> 
> TH


We will be there tomorrow-I'll take pics just tell me what house on curlew

Scott
979-559-0075


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

talked to a friend in Flour Bluff (OK but no elec) he said the law isn't letting anyone onto Mustang Is. (Port A)


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

It is bad. 

I was in Pam Harbor today, ICW, Copano Village, Lamar and all those points in between. 

90% of what I saw had severe damage. Looks like tornado damage. Roofs missing, no leaves on the trees, hi profile vehicles overturned, ETC. 

Going to be a long haul. 

Went to go see the Big Tree for inspiration. It survived although many trees around it did not. 

#BigTreeStrong


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

New pics of our house! Luckily for my neighbors it appears we took the arse whipping for our canal-lol! And yes all I can do smile and be thankful my family is safe! Prayers to everyone dealing with flooding, damage, etc. bringing extra supplies with me and we will drop off where needed tomorrow!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

*Captain's Bay Estates*



paulss said:


> I'm looking for info on Captain's Bay Estates - 114 Breezy St. (in Fulton at the end of Mesquite and Chaparral, just past the Boat Inn complex). If anyone hears anything and passes it along I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Fulton Beach Road - Spoke to a friend that has a relative one block up from there. Her house was fine but every tree on her lot was down.


Got a call from a neighbor on Breezy St. She went back today for a few hours and reports that the subdivision looks pretty good. Fences are down and some trees have fallen but for the most part the houses came through pretty well with minimal shingle/roof damage.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

2slick said:


> There's definitely some low life there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a couple of those low lifes rolling through Bahia Bay today.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Barron:
Thanks so much for checking on the casa for us and sending me pics. You truly helped my family as well as my neighbor have a very good sleep last night as uncertainty is a bear. 
Grinderman, So sorry for your loss. Will be heading down on Monday or early Tuesday to check the inside and help out some of our neighbors. send me a PM if there is anything I can haul up to help. 
Prayers have been sent and will continue for those that have suffered losses.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

blackjack runner said:


> Barron:
> Thanks so much for checking on the casa for us and sending me pics. You truly helped my family as well as my neighbor have a very good sleep last night as uncertainty is a bear.
> Grinderman, So sorry for your loss. Will be heading down on Monday or early Tuesday to check the inside and help out some of our neighbors. send me a PM if there is anything I can haul up to help.
> Prayers have been sent and will continue for those that have suffered losses.


Barron, also thanks for all the running around you are doing for fellow 2coolers! Blackjack runner-we'll be there tomorrow as well-same to you-let me know if I can do anything to help you or anyone else!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad yall are all OK Grinder. Looks like you will be getting a new house. Everything will be back to normal in a year or two. Onward and upward.


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

*Bayhouse Condo's and Boat Inn*

We have a condo in Bayhouse 2200 unit. Any pics or updates on it? Only pics I see are from the road. Also our boat is at Boat Inn on Chapparel and can't find anything on that.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

DiveMaster said:


> We have a condo in Bayhouse 2200 unit. Any pics or updates on it? Only pics I see are from the road. Also our boat is at Boat Inn on Chapparel and can't find anything on that.


I saw video of Boat Inn somewhere. Looked to be in great shape. Only saw very minor damage.


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's a link with about 100 photos from Rockport and elsewhere. Maybe will help some of you looking for answers.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/th...0?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp#image=AAqEBwG|35


----------



## Eaglehorn (Sep 13, 2016)

DiveMaster said:


> We have a condo in Bayhouse 2200 unit. Any pics or updates on it? Only pics I see are from the road. Also our boat is at Boat Inn on Chapparel and can't find anything on that.


Headed to bayhouse tomorrow. I am the 1800 unit. Also going to check my unit at boat inn. PM ME with particulars and I will take photos and let you know.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

I am headed down tomorrow as well. Will be off S Magnolia. If anyone there needs anything or needs me to check anything over that direction let me know; and I will do my best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

DiveMaster said:


> We have a condo in Bayhouse 2200 unit. Any pics or updates on it? Only pics I see are from the road. Also our boat is at Boat Inn on Chapparel and can't find anything on that.





irbjd said:


> I saw video of Boat Inn somewhere. Looked to be in great shape. Only saw very minor damage.


Boat Inn was in good shape, not great, but I didn't SEE any damaged boats. My row, low to mid 100's, the east facing doors were fine, west facing doors ripped open. One of the last stalls on that side is a friend's boat, and while there was metal on it, it was laying on/over. Most other rows only had an end unit or two damaged. Did not go in the newer section across the street. I did go to the high 200's, looked at a particular unit for a member here, and both sides of that row were unscathed.

That was a trend in other places outside of Boat Inn as well. East facing was fine, west side got beat on.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

Any information on the TLC boat storage facility?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

BarronJ you helped us and lots of other folks, hoping one day we can repay the favor. Stay safe!!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm bringing down about 50 gallons of extra gas tomorrow if anyone needs any. Just shoot me a PM. I'll try to keep checking on here.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Buffalo said:


> Any information on the TLC boat storage facility?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Fast forward to 10:20 I believe that's the Dry Dock on 1781 and then @ 10:30 is the TLC boat storage (we used to keep our boat and kayaks there up until last month). Depending on where your unit was it's either going to OK or rough shape.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=522342784764023


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

Neumie said:


> Fast forward to 10:20 I believe that's the Dry Dock on 1781 and then @ 10:30 is the TLC boat storage (we used to keep our boat and kayaks there up until last month). Depending on where your unit was it's either going to OK or rough shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Buffalo said:


> Any information on the TLC boat storage facility?


I thought this place was called something else, but when I google searched it, the location is where I took a photograph on my way to check Copano Ridge for someone.

Does this look like TLC?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

If you want to start a business, get yourself a gigantic-size chipper and a truck, and go to down. There is going to be wood chipping business down there for a long time.

If you head down, bring hummingbird feeders. They showed up, and appear to be starving. The few that are out have hummingbirds all over them. I had two fly into my garage today while we were working.

I just got in, and I'm exhausted. We helped a lot of people, though, and that part feels good. At lunch, we used the side burner on a Weber and fried up a BUNCH of fish, and gave it away to people. 

There is so much to do for individuals down there. You don't have to be part of some grand relief effort. A lot requested toilet paper, and I had a fresh bale from Sam's in the house. Those who smoke are suffering. Even if you don't like cigarettes, consider picking some up to give people. Ice... ice is a big deal.

Also, be aware that gas is still unavailable for a fairly large radius. The HEB in Portland had huge lines. You have to leave yourself enough gas to get back out.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

barronj said:


> I thought this place was called something else, but when I google searched it, the location is where I took a photograph on my way to check Copano Ridge for someone.
> 
> Does this look like TLC?


I believe it is

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

The new stall at the boat in were damaged on the end but the boat made it the boat was in stall 611. I have a couple people going down today if someone wants them to check anything out there.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty sure I have read every thread and news article so if I have missed it just point me in the right direction.

Is there a organized group to meet up with in Rockport to volunteer? I haven't been able to find much. Also hearing conflicting reports on if they are ready for help yet. If not i'll just start going to all the places I always stop in and pitch in. 

Just trying to get logistics together on bringing enough food, water, and fuel to come down and lend a hand.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> If you want to start a business, get yourself a gigantic-size chipper and a truck, and go to down. There is going to be wood chipping business down there for a long time.
> 
> If you head down, bring hummingbird feeders. They showed up, and appear to be starving. The few that are out have hummingbirds all over them. I had two fly into my garage today while we were working.
> 
> ...


Trying to put together a game plan with my neighbors to get down there and it's tough. Seems like gas cans are going to be a big help in keeping vehicles and equipment going.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

HFMowdy said:


> Pretty sure I have read every thread and news article so if I have missed it just point me in the right direction.
> 
> Is there a organized group to meet up with in Rockport to volunteer? I haven't been able to find much. Also hearing conflicting reports on if they are ready for help yet. If not i'll just start going to all the places I always stop in and pitch in.
> 
> Just trying to get logistics together on bringing enough food, water, and fuel to come down and lend a hand.


cityofrockport.com usually posts at least 1 official update per day if not 2. These are usually from the mayor or some other city official. I'm sure there are other ways but this is supposed to be the official site to my knowledge.

http://cityofrockport.com/ArchiveCenter/ViewFile/Item/1535

Also, check the Rockport Pilot (http://www.rockportpilot.com).


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Went down today - our place has minimal damage. We are fortunate. Clearing out the debris will be a lot of work; but will make a huge impact on the road to recovery. One thing for sure; support services are on that place like stink on ****. Have to give a big thumbs up to texas dps troopers, tpwd wardens, linemen from all over, firemen, other law enforcement and the national guard. These guys and gals are going to spend lots of time away from their families so they can rebuild our communities. Don't forget to tell them thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

HFMowdy said:


> Is there a organized group to meet up with in Rockport to volunteer? I haven't been able to find much. Also hearing conflicting reports on if they are ready for help yet. If not i'll just start going to all the places I always stop in and pitch in.





TxMav said:


> cityofrockport.com usually posts at least 1 official update per day if not 2.


Right now, the city officials say, "It's not time for that yet." They are running the official playbook, and I understand that. But the town is full of the sound of people running chainsaws and bobcats. Those with equipment/friends/contacts are getting it done, but the rest aren't. And the cleanup has to happen before any thought of re-building begins.

It's not just me - I have talked with several ministers who have asked about coordinating volunteers, and gotten the same response: "It's not time for that yet." I know they don't want volunteers to be causing more problems. But our point is, the volunteers are there - why not allow someone else to handle the organization of their efforts to get he maximum use?

My minister is working on that today. I am hopeful that by the end of today there will be some central point to go and ask about where to request volunteer assignments that fit your various skills. I will post as soon as I have information.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

jasonkyle said:


> The new stall at the boat in were damaged on the end but the boat made it the boat was in stall 611. I have a couple people going down today if someone wants them to check anything out there.
> View attachment 3852306
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where is this ?


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

New side at the boat inn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

the Rockport Mayor (C.J. Wax) sent out an update Aug 29. I posted it earlier this morning - - separate thread. porta johns are now available in the area - - Rockport water is not drinkable at this time - - fresh water and gas are scarce. lines at Portland fuel points are long. 

I talked personally today with a guy who is doing roof tarps - - he said the recent sunny - breezy weather has been good to air out salavageable homes - - someone stole his supply of wood overnight - - he had to run back up to San Antonio to re-supply.

prayers and good thoughts to all Coastal Bend neighbors ...


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anybody know of the condition of Hunt's Castle in RP and if they have water and electricity?
Some volunteers are coming this weekend (cleared with officials) and have reservations there. 
I'm concerned because the reservation was made through a 3rd party service, so trying to confirm that Hunt's is legitimately operational before they drive in from Austin. I was in RP Monday but did not go to that area.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

jasonkyle said:


> The new stall at the boat in were damaged on the end but the boat made it the boat was in stall 611. I have a couple people going down today if someone wants them to check anything out there.
> View attachment 3852306
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was there Monday, checking on my boat located in a stall in the very first building they built. My stall and boat were perfect, thank goodness, and all the stalls in my building were in good shape - that one faces east. Those facing west had damaged doors only; I didn't see other stalls that were taken apart except for three that faced north that were on the end of my row.

I've attached photos of my building and the one opposite me, and the three stalls that blew. But even then, the boats looked OK.

Good luck!


----------



## DangerousDan (Aug 29, 2017)

*House in Rockport OK*

We just got some photos of our house in Rockport. It is several blocks south of Market St and not too far from Church St. Other than a few shingles pealed off it looks OK. We will be heading down there Saturday to assess damage and do anything that will be needed to secure the place.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

DiveMaster said:


> We have a condo in Bayhouse 2200 unit. Any pics or updates on it? Only pics I see are from the road. Also our boat is at Boat Inn on Chapparel and can't find anything on that.


I was at the Boat Inn on Monday checking my boat, which is in a building in the original complex that faces east. All the units in my east-facing building were fine. The units facing west had damaged doors, and a few units facing north were taken apart but the boats inside looked OK.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Got back about an hour ago from checking on my place in Rockport. Thank God and a handful of people I was very lucky. No damage to garage/apartment, I have already called the guy who finished it to code and thanked him. Main house has maybe 6 shingles missing otherwise ok. Attached porch, only thing not done strictly to code, has flashing and about a dozen shingles missing. Lost several trees, had any fallen 6 inches the wrong way then damage to house or garage would have had more damage. Main damage for me is trees and fence hit by trees. My place is at the unpaved end of Hood Street very near Coastal Oaks RV. I spent a little time checking out the neighborhood if someone has something in that area let me know and I will try to let you know what I saw. I was driving so wife has pics on her cell phone not meet I have never tried to post pics anyway. Right now water is on from sometime during the day till 5pm. Talked to someone who should know that FEMA will pick up trees/limbs placed on road edge at some point. Wife just received text that electric will be back on in less than 2 weeks I think that is optimistic but I saw a massive effort working towards that. Rockport has not been forgotten in all that has happened. Much more to this story but that is for later.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

TxMav said:


> Does anybody know of the condition of Hunt's Castle in RP and if they have water and electricity?
> Some volunteers are coming this weekend (cleared with officials) and have reservations there.
> I'm concerned because the reservation was made through a 3rd party service, so trying to confirm that Hunt's is legitimately operational before they drive in from Austin. I was in RP Monday but did not go to that area.


I am going back today, and I will go there first thing and confirm. But the possibility seems remote. First, that area is a total mess. As of yesterday, still lots of lines down across roads. I was checking a house for someone and had to dodge them. If they have a large enough generator, then they could have electricity. But you know Hunt's, so it would have to be really big, and they would have to have a really, really big fuel storage tank.

As for water - the city is testing right now, looking for all the multitude of leaks (broken pipes, open taps are EVERYWHERE). There is a trickle of water coming through the lines. Enough to eventually allow a flush, but not even to raise water to the shower head in my bathroom. I have heard no reports of anything more from anyone.

All that doesn't make what they are saying impossible, I suppose, but I would have to see it for myself. I have a written list of phone numbers that I have been sent, but it is on a legal pad back in Rockport. Can you please PM it again, so that I can call you first thing when I get to town? I really don't want volunteers getting scammed, and leaving with a bad taste in their mouths never to return.



surffan said:


> Got back about an hour ago from checking on my place in Rockport. Thank God and a handful of people I was very lucky. No damage to garage/apartment, I have already called the guy who finished it to code and thanked him. Main house has maybe 6 shingles missing otherwise ok. Attached porch, only thing not done strictly to code, has flashing and about a dozen shingles missing. Lost several trees, had any fallen 6 inches the wrong way then damage to house or garage would have had more damage. Main damage for me is trees and fence hit by trees. My place is at the unpaved end of Hood Street very near Coastal Oaks RV. I spent a little time checking out the neighborhood if someone has something in that area let me know and I will try to let you know what I saw. I was driving so wife has pics on her cell phone not meet I have never tried to post pics anyway. Right now water is on from sometime during the day till 5pm. Talked to someone who should know that FEMA will pick up trees/limbs placed on road edge at some point. Wife just received text that electric will be back on in less than 2 weeks I think that is optimistic but I saw a massive effort working towards that. Rockport has not been forgotten in all that has happened. Much more to this story but that is for later.


I am happy for all the stories of good fortune that we hear. There is so much heartbreak that it can become overwhelming. I am hearing so many people, including community leaders, beginning to talk pessimistically - which is natural, but not helpful. Do what you can down there, but especially remember to lift spirits wherever you can. It doesn't repair buildings, but it does help more than most know.

Please, please be careful of rumors. I've been telling people from the beginning that two different sources are going to tell two different stories. And, often, both will be "good" sources. More importantly, most reports are good for about 24 hours, until things change. We are piling brush out at the road, simply because it seems logical. Some are cutting limbs up with chainsaws, some are not. I used mine to get limbs all the way down, and then gave my chainsaw to someone else to clear other danger to houses. So I have a pile of raw brush at the street that is big enough to fill most of a semi. I have heard many versions of what is going to happen, and a lot of people are worried about it. But a lot of people are resorting to thinking what seems logical, and then reporting it as fact. I'm not questioning your source or you. I'm just telling you that the stories have been rampant, even from well-meaning and well-placed people. And a lot of the time, what is decided one day gets changed the next.

The efforts to restore services are heroic right now - those people are a well-oiled machine, and they are working long hours. But speculation on restoration of power is still just that. And there are many areas that are going to take much longer to restore. I promise you, that is going to spawn a LOT of anger and resentment.

The one important thing is to keep pushing. Every day, or every time you are down there, do something to improve the situation. Everything counts, even little things. Stuff something in a bag, sweep something, cheer a neighbor or share a little of what you have. And when it comes to information, remember that seeing is much better than hearing.

Sorry if I sound preachy. I just know that in situations like this, our spirits break before our bodies do. This is a marathon, not a sprint. The most important thing is to keep moving and focused. People will be most encouraged by seeing the scenery change, even in little ways.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Does anybody know of the condition of Hunt's Castle in RP and if they have water and electricity?
> Some volunteers are coming this weekend (cleared with officials) and have reservations there.
> I'm concerned because the reservation was made through a 3rd party service, so trying to confirm that Hunt's is legitimately operational before they drive in from Austin. I was in RP Monday but did not go to that area.


I guess pocjetty will let you know but I had to lol when I thought of anyone making reservations in Rockport at this time...you have to see the humor in that.

Good luck I know that everyone will appreciate the help and I hope they can find some place to stay.

TH


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

For anyone going down to Rockport area be advised that as of late yesterday fuel is limited south of Gonzales. Cureo may be better today but Refugio was hard it. Some places partly open but consider leaving fuel for locals. Also motels all the way to Lulling seemed to be filling up. I guess with Harvey displaced people and much needed utility crews.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> I guess pocjetty will let you know but I had to lol when I thought of anyone making reservations in Rockport at this time...you have to see the humor in that.
> 
> Good luck I know that everyone will appreciate the help and I hope they can find some place to stay.


TxMAV is a good guy, and I applaud anyone who is trying to help in any way right now. He told me that the church group had talked to Hunt's staff directly. I can't imagine how Hunt's can live up to that, but it's easy enough for me to go see for myself. So many people are depending on the information they get, and making decisions on it. So bad information is often worse than no information.

I keep beating this same drum but Rockport is too small, and too many people are displaced. We are going to have to have outside help to rebuild, and a lot of it. Right now there are a lot of volunteers who want to come in and help, but they are looking for some kind of organization to tell them what to do. If any of you have ideas, or are good at that sort of thing please contact me. The churches seem like a natural place to coordinate, but we are all so scattered, and some don't want to do anything without official sanction. The problem with that is that the people who would give them the go-ahead are all too busy with disaster relief.

If you have an idea, or experience, I can put you in touch with some others and maybe together you can set up a framework and help out would-be volunteers in the process.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> TxMAV is a good guy, and I applaud anyone who is trying to help in any way right now. He told me that the church group had talked to Hunt's staff directly. I can't imagine how Hunt's can live up to that, but it's easy enough for me to go see for myself. So many people are depending on the information they get, and making decisions on it. So bad information is often worse than no information.
> 
> I keep beating this same drum but Rockport is too small, and too many people are displaced. We are going to have to have outside help to rebuild, and a lot of it. Right now there are a lot of volunteers who want to come in and help, but they are looking for some kind of organization to tell them what to do. If any of you have ideas, or are good at that sort of thing please contact me. The churches seem like a natural place to coordinate, but we are all so scattered, and some don't want to do anything without official sanction. The problem with that is that the people who would give them the go-ahead are all too busy with disaster relief.
> 
> If you have an idea, or experience, I can put you in touch with some others and maybe together you can set up a framework and help out would-be volunteers in the process.


I just messaged with Hunt's staff. They are not open for business. Thanks to everybody that tried to find information.


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is the latest from their Facebook page. I'm sure you can drive around and find people cleaning up and lend a hand. Then move to the next one.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

just got back from town. really cannot beleive the level of effort & the # of people & equipment here doing it. just saw a 1/2 mile long convoy of semi's hauling power poles.
so many folks from so many places, all here to help. to me that is more mind-blowing than the storm itself.
Thank you all.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

btw, as of 11 am, HEB is open, but apparently no perishables yet. the lady said meats 
by tonight or tomorrow morning.
don't know if this was covered previously, but the big Stripes behind the Fairfield hotel is selling gas now.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

ChickoftheSea said:


> I've attached photos of my building and the one opposite me, and the three stalls that blew. But even then, the boats looked OK.


 Hey, I recognize that stall :^) Maybe one day we'll get to meet. The stall on the left (120B) is my father inlaws, it's where I was storing my hurricane 'shutters', will probably just put them back in my stall though (107)



pocjetty said:


> Please, please be careful of rumors. I've been telling people from the beginning that two different sources are going to tell two different stories. And, often, both will be "good" sources. More importantly, most reports are good for about 24 hours, until things change. We are piling brush out at the road, simply because it seems logical. Some are cutting limbs up with chainsaws, some are not. I used mine to get limbs all the way down, and then gave my chainsaw to someone else to clear other danger to houses. So *I have a pile of raw brush at the street that is big enough to fill most of a semi. I have heard many versions of what is going to happen, and a lot of people are worried about it. * But a lot of people are resorting to thinking what seems logical, and then reporting it as fact. I'm not questioning your source or you. I'm just telling you that the stories have been rampant, even from well-meaning and well-placed people. And a lot of the time, what is decided one day gets changed the next.


A neighbor told me to pile it next to the street and FEMA would be coming through for those brush piles. I went through New Orleans for a few days after Katrina hit (2 months after), and I can still see the piles of cut pine trees piled high along the road, in my mind's eye. Seems plausible. The original idea someone in our neighborhood group had was to pile it down at the beach and burn it, but that person hadn't yet been there. I think our pile would have to be taller than the Kontiki condos, a bonfire that would be visible from the space station in orbit.

I'm going back down tomorrow morning and will stay through Sunday. I'll be using my FIL's tractor and bucket to fill a flatbed with downed limbs, trees and cut up trunks, and will ferry that stuff to the street side of our beach.

*If anyone needs something, cell is 512-633-1408. Coming from Austin.*


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

AEP says power will be back up sept 8th and 188 is closed from a bit past Sinton into town due to that bridge having some problems. 

Heading down Sunday to clean up our place- if anyone needs anything please pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Also hwy 35 is closed from 185 to tivoli due to the guadalupe river flooding. Was in rockport today and will be back tomorrow! It's truly amazing how much has been done since I was there Monday to start getting the city's infrastructure back! The command center at the airport is impressive


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

grinderman said:


> Also hwy 35 is closed from 185 to tivoli due to the guadalupe river flooding. Was in rockport today and will be back tomorrow! It's truly amazing how much has been done since I was there Monday to start getting the city's infrastructure back! The command center at the airport is impressive


Ditto, was down today, staying in Corpus tonight w/ FIL, back tomorrow. The command center at the airport was astonishing. How many utility trucks do you think were there? 500 minimum is my guess.

I was on my way out of RP at dusk and there was a caravan of gooseneck flat beds loaded down with vegetables and supplies. I presume they were going to the command center.

We found a crew today to help us (they came by & solicited). There were 4 of us working, but this crew with 2 skid steer bobcats knocked out a ton of work. $300 an hour for a crew of 5, they worked for 6 hours and cleared 70% of our neighborhood.

I almost heat stroked 3x, it was a rough day for me.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

I have loaded my tractor and all my tools. Heading that way to help out.
I am leaving two great businesses behind and in the hands of others.
I have others on the way as soon as there free. One is my son who has two weeks leave from the coast Guard. 
I am fortunate that I have four boys and a wonderful wife. 
I can't just abandon that so I will have to charge peaople for most of my services.
I am not trying to take advantage of people but some one has to help clean up this mess!
I am trying to decide we're the middle ground is between profit and helping others. Leaving in the morning for Corpus. I have rented a Condo for a month. I have very few contacts and no insurance contacts. i have invested a lot with no guarantee of anything.please PM me if you need some cleanup, boarding, or anything else.
I am also a licensed Fire Alarm and Security tech. I am bringing two cases of batteries. Each and every alarm that has not had power will need batteries replaced when power comes up. 
God bless all of you and you have been in my prayers.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got back about 2 hours ago. It's amazing what's been done since Wednesday. There are bunches of folks cooking barbecue, hamburgers and fajitas so you don.t have to worry about going hungry. I was pleasantly surprised to find HEB, Walmart, Stripes and Exxon on 35 Business all had gas and the lines were short.

That said, what we have is a good start but the true test will come after the initial adrenaline rush has subsided and people have job/family responsibilities that cannot be put off any longer. I feel good about what's been accomplished but we've got a long way to go.

:texasflag


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

*AEP says to turn the main panel off, all breakers off, while they repair the electricity to prevent damage to your home's electrical *(appliances/systems). I Went through our neighborhood and shut off the panels on 15 homes.

Was down working Friday and Saturday, and we were able to transform our neighborhood from trees down everywhere, branches and leaves covering the whole place, to a presentable neighborhood. This was achieved in this short period because we had this crew working for us. I was raking, blowing, picking up branches, cutting larger trees down in to 7-8' segments that they could grab with the claw attachment on the skid steer. Had to pace myself in that heat though.

There's so much support for anyone working in town, anyone still living there and affected. Free meals and supplies. The rubber neckers and gawkers were killing me the one time I left the neighborhood to go get more ice and gas, creating huge amounts of congestion on already technical roads.

*Highly recommend Townsend Construction Services* (Tyler Townsend is out of New Braunfels, 830-832-3778). Great guys, HARD workers, efficient, and reasonably priced.


















before & after pics of the neighborhood

























Tyler's crew at work, no way we could've gotten this trunk out without 10X the time spent cutting it down in to manageable sections.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

9/8/2017, power has been restored to our neighborhood in Rockport (near the Airport)


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Power restored in my neighborhood, end of Hood Street, late yesterday evening.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm hearing by 10 pm tonight most of power will be restored. All crews expect AEP pulling out and heading home.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Been trying to keep up with the posts, but have not been able. How did Goose Island State Park & the old Sea Gunn Sports Inn, or what ever it is now, make out. Is it even still open as anything? I grew up going down there a lot as a kid. My dad had a old Lamar Charger Tri-hull. Man, that thing could sure get stuck easy!


----------



## DangerousDan (Aug 29, 2017)

*Rockport this weekend*

We were in Rockport over the weekend.

The power is back on pretty much everywhere in Rockport as of Friday-Saturday. The only places that it was still off were isolated and heavily damaged and still unsafe.

Sewer service is restored as of Saturday night.

Curfew is now from 10:00pm to 6:00 am.

HEB is open and has produce, meat, and basically everything.

Ace Hardware is open and well stocked.

Gas is available at numerous stations. All locations were selling gas for 2.39/gal

McCoys in Portland was open. We got shingles there.

Rockport is covered up in bottled water for free. It was stacked everywhere.

Tremendous progress is being made to start the recovery. However, it will take a long time before things are anything close to normal.

There was a lot of destruction to be sure, but I was amazed at how much survived with minimal damage. There were three types of sturcture that were almost always heavily damaged; apartments, hotel/motels, and buildings covered with sheet metal.

I don't think there was one pier that was not heavily damaged.

From Victoria on south, pretty much every type of sign is gone, from bill boards to street signs. Most traffic lights are inoperative and all the stop signs got blown down. Keep this in mind while driving. They have gotten a lot of temporary signage set up, but be prepared to yield at all times.

Everyone in Rockport was going way out of their way to help each other out as much as possible. There were even some guys diving around distributing supplies and hot food to anyone who needed it all weekend.

I also drove over to Port Aransas to see how it looked. It was pretty bad there. I think worse than Rockport.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man, so glad they have power back. Thanks for the report.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Tackletown will open their doors again tomorrow, 9/11.


----------

